# My 2015 opera winners



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

No lists, no runners up, only the winners will get a mention in this collection of arbitrary and spurious awards.

*Favourite city: Budapest*
I've seen 8 operas there this year and have even picked up some words in their difficult but not unattractive language.

*Opera night: Mefistofele in Budapest*
Grand and full bodied, the way it should be.

*Rediscovery: Jewels of the Madonna, by Wolf-Ferrari*
Engrossing. Big budget production in Bratislava showed that this verismo work needs to be seen more.

*New Production: Manon in Vilnius*
The staging was a visual delight and adds much to the evening. Artistic, colour, light, shadows, reflections. Co-production with SFO but not yet scheduled.

*New opera: Penthesilia by Pascal Dusapin*
Modern but not too difficult considering the screaching sopranos. Attractive production. Good enough to get an outing in other houses in Europe.

*Strangest opera(s): L'Heure Espanole/Mammelles des Tiresius*
Vienna Kammeroper. Performed in the style of Michael Frayn's farce 'Noises Off'. Wildly entertaining.

*Vocal Performance: Csilla Boross*
As Elisabeth in Don Carlos, Budapest. Faultless and beautiful.

*Small production: Falstaff by Black Cat Opera Company*
They made me believe that Verdi wrote this opera for a small company, 20 piece orchestra and small stage.

*Unlikeliest: Die Walkure in Berwick-Upon-Tweed*
Stripped down concert version in bijou 300 seat theatre.

*Biggest disappointment: Mefistofele in Munich*
What should have been my highlight (a favourite opera, great cast), turned out to be a damp squib. Produced and performed with what I can only 'indifference' by all concerned, Calleja's singing was a small consolation.

*Best trip: Baltic Countries*
3 nights, 3 countries, 3 operas. That was fun!


----------

